# Vumetro uaa180 pcb



## spectrum2 (May 9, 2008)

Hola muchachos, tengo dos uaa180 y también tengo la hoja de datos con el esquema, pero no se diseñar el pcb, no puedo imaginarme las pistas ni la distribución de los componentes al ver el esquema, si alguien me puede dar un concejo se los agradezco, sobre como se dibujan los pcb, tengo el pcb wizard pero no tengo ni idea de como funciona, no quiero el pcb hecho, es un circuito simple el de un vúmetro pero quiero aprender a hacerlo mirando el esquema, por favor ayúdenme, muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Yo ya arme 2 de esos, para un vumetro y para un tacometro. tambien viene unos lindos LM3915 y 3916 que cumplen una funcion similar.

t dejo el pcb q hice yo. pero con eso lo puedes modificar a tu gusto.

ADVERTENCIA. cuidado como colocas los led's, pq los primeros 4 (de abajo hacia arriba) van de un lado y los siguientes van al reves por la alimentacion de mi pcb..


----------



## jose_flash (May 23, 2008)

en este pcb donde va la resistencia ,diodo(1n4148) ,y condensador....... los diodos se donde va pero no se donde va el pote, etc....




http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

ese circuito no t va a servir, el tamaño real es el del circuito q postee yo.
el pote son esos tres puntos en linea en la parte inferior, los dos primeros estan unidos y van a la pata 3 y el ultimo se une al voltaje.


----------



## jose_flash (May 24, 2008)

are el tuyo .... te fue bien que diodo utilizaste te lo digo por que germanio no encuentro y opte por un 1n4148


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 6, 2008)

esta bien echo el PCB !?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

El pcb esta bien hecho, del lado de los colores es como si lo vieras de arriba, y el otro es las pistas, como se deberia ver impreso el cobre.

el tamaño del integrado es infimamente mayor al real, pero dado las posibilidades del dibujo quedo asi, pero esta bien, si puedo t posteo unas fotitos. lo unico q en mi caso lo use para un tacometro.

el diodo es indistinto, yo use los 1n4148


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 7, 2008)

lo pregunte porque yo lo hice y como no me fio de mi mismo  pues te pregunte ..
dos cositas los led estan muy cerca uno de otros ...¿?  

si puedes pasar fotitos ...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

NO, los led's no estan encimados, en las fotos se ve que hay 5mm entre diodo y diodo.
se pueden encimar mas, o se pueden disponer de otra forma. de cualquier forma, basta respetar las polaridades.

espero t sirvan las fotitos.


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 7, 2008)

hola draco , el uaa180 es de 18 o 20 pines y en tus fotos veo un zocalo de 8 pines que me confunde.
me puedes explicar ?
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

disculpen si no lo postee o lo repito si no lo leyeron:

las fotos que yo subi son de un tacometro el cual lleva el circuito del vumetro con UAA180. el integrado no esta colocado, pero se ven los agujeritos.

el resto (circuito de la derecha, zocalo de 8 pines, etc), pertenece al oscilados monostable 555 que maneja el tema de las rpm en el tacometro.
ustedes solo deberian montar la parte izquierda, lo que postee en esquemas mas arriba.

espero no se hayan confundido mucho.


----------



## boximil1 (Jun 7, 2008)

gracias por la aclaracion, saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 8, 2008)

no, yo pregunte que si en  el mio si estaban muy cercas...(los led)


----------



## spectrum2 (Jun 9, 2008)

bueno muchachos quien se copa y pone la imagen del pcb lista para imprimir con las medidas justas, yo tengo todo para hacerlo, pero no se diseñar el impreso, si lo suben listo para hacer, lado cobre y lado componentes con indicacione de donde va cada cosa yo lo armo, ya me arme dos placas con el 1562q y la potencia esta lista en stereo, solo me falta ponerle un vumetro y listo, es mas ya compre todo, pero no me animo a hacer el impreso, je


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

1) jose: creo q no estan tan cerca, igualmente el tamaño del pcb me parece medio grande, comparado con el mio.

2) spectrum: si t fijas en la pagina 1, encontraras el pcb que yo postee con los componentes y todo.
luego debajo de mi post esta el de jose, que tambien esta bien.

saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 9, 2008)

ok gracias..!


----------



## tute92 (Jun 28, 2008)

hola, el capacitor es electrolitico? de ser asi el negativo hacia donde va? 

desde ya muchas gracias... saludos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

NO era menester q respitieras el mensaje, pero concidero que puede haber resultado de una mala interpretacion de la pagina, pues me ha pasado.

t voy a dar un simple concejito acerca de los electroliticos:

el positivo siempre va hacia donde haya mas tension.
el negtivo siempre va hacia donde haya menos tension, muchas veces va a masa o tierra.

no se a cual capacitor t referis, pero si es el del 555 es electrolitico o ceramico dependiendo de la capacitancia que le quieras meter dependiendo de que frecuencia quieres.


----------



## tute92 (Jun 28, 2008)

gracias por reponder...

el msj lo mande dos veces por error no fue mi inencion, disculpen...

yo me referia al capacitor q en el esquema del vumetro se encuentra entre la entrada (In) y la resistencias de 10k...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

En el esquema figura 1uF / 50V, pero no polarizado, en realidad yo concidere que es un error puesto que siempre se aisla la entrada con uno electrolitico, o sea polarizado. en ese caso el positivo deberia estar hacia el integrado, y el negativo hacia donde proviene el audio.


----------



## tute92 (Jun 29, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta...

una pregunta mas: funciona con 12v? y cuanto corriente consume?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2008)

El integrado puede funcionar con 9, 12 o 15volts, el integrado no consume mucho, pero debes sumar tambien el consumo de los leds, que eso dependera del tamaño (3mm, 5mm o +) y la luminosidad.

yo creo q con unos 500mAh debe andar joya todo el conjunto.


----------



## Van halen (Nov 7, 2008)

DJ draco mira te quiero hacer una consulta por favor, mira me interesea el circuito pero estoy buscando un circuito en la cual  la intrada sea un microfono miniatura que me permita encender los leds mediante la presion sonora ; la intrada de este circuito es un microfo o va conectado a audio de un equipo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 7, 2008)

ya t envie algunas cosas q t pueden servir amigo.

solo debes avisarme si no t llegaron los archivos.

el pre funciona barbaro y t da unos 3Vpp como minimo, con eso ya haces funcionar el vumetro.


----------



## gran.ale08 (Nov 7, 2008)

el uAA180 es integrado de 18 patas, si no se porque puso un zocalo de 8 pines..yo lo hice, anda al pelo, pero no me convence mucho


----------



## leop4 (Nov 7, 2008)

si no les molesta les quiero subir un vumetro de 5 leds con el KA2284/85 anda 10 puntos y es bastante comodo y chiquito por si hacen un amplificador con tda2003 o 2030 y lo meten en una cajita este vumetro es ideal. haa me olvidaba el pin 1 del integrado es el que esta al lado de la resistencia de 100 ohms vertical y el 9 es el que al lado de la resistencia de 10K horizontal saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

aqui estan los valres colocados en el esquema del vumetro con UAA180.

mi recomendacion es que hagan otro pcb, pq ese es de hace un tiempo y a decir verdad es demasiado incómodo.

es mucho mejor si lo hacen ustedes mismos, asi conocen la ubicacion de los componentes y todo.

mis diseños no son de lo mejor.

saludos.


----------



## juan.uy (Abr 12, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> aqui estan los valres colocados en el esquema del vumetro con UAA180.
> 
> mi recomendacion es que hagan otro pcb, pq ese es de hace un tiempo y a decir verdad es demasiado incómodo.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por postear esto, una pregunta donde dice IN seria la entrada de la señal proveniente del audio? y el diodo 1n34 se podrá reemplazar por un 1n4148?, gracias


----------



## pistero_colo (Abr 22, 2009)

tengo el board el pcb de este vumetro hcie dos plaquetas de este mismo y andan muy bien.tengo un programa para pasarles para que puedan abrir el archivo gracias!


----------



## El gato (Ago 12, 2009)

Anda bien este circuito? si me dan el OK mañana me armo 4! jejeje estoy armando un boliche y tenia pensando en poner al frende de la cabina del Dj 4 bumetros gigantes! si andan despues mando fotos de como quedaron!


----------



## nicolas1994 (Sep 3, 2009)

jose flash podrias indicar un poquito mejor los componentes y los valores de cada uno?
 porque no logro entenderlos bien desade ya muchas gracias


----------



## Edufebu (Oct 27, 2009)

Ola a todos!! soy muy novato en esto y veo que el tema se dejo hace mucho, pero a ver si alguien lo lee. No se como conectar el condensador, a ver, los condensadores tienen una parte como con una raya de color blanca o algo asi, esa pata se conecta a tierra?? y entonces en el dibujo de dj draco de la pcb la pata roja no la contraria a la de tierra no?? 
Muchas gracias a todos de ante mano!


----------



## remi93 (Ene 22, 2011)

me responderian una pregunta por favor!!!!! en que parte del circuito se conecta la musica


----------



## pabloducasse (Sep 7, 2011)

El gato dijo:


> Anda bien este circuito? si me dan el OK mañana me armo 4! jejeje estoy armando un boliche y tenia pensando en poner al frende de la cabina del Dj 4 bumetros gigantes! si andan despues mando fotos de como quedaron!



y? como quedaron? subite unas fotos!


----------



## mauu (Sep 7, 2011)

remi93 dijo:


> me responderian una pregunta por favor!!!!! en que parte del circuito se conecta la musica



Entra por la pata 17, pero antes lleva un capacitor y una resistencia, este es el plano de pablin:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm


----------

